# October POTM Nomination Thread



## runnah

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month.


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
*Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months.
And $25! 
Entry into Photo of the Year 2014*

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of* October 2014 *in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition.

*8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated. If more photos are nominated the meber will be allowed to decide which photo they would like in the voting.*

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## weepete

I'd like to nominate CorrieMichael for this one:






In the thread Something new for me C&C welcome | Photography Forum


----------



## Designer

Foggy Morning Mountain View by JustJazzie  here:  Foggy morning mountain view | Photography Forum


----------



## sm4him

Eye of the Sea, by Majeed


----------



## snerd

Fall in Vermont- Moss Glen Falls by jsecordphoto here: Fall in Vermont- Moss Glen Falls | Photography Forum


----------



## James Ragen

snerd said:


> Fall in Vermont- Moss Glen Falls by jsecordphoto here: Fall in Vermont- Moss Glen Falls | Photography Forum



This


----------



## snowbear

Tartia-Engal Falls | CT Explorations by D-B-J

Tartia-Engal Falls | CT Explorations | Photography Forum


----------



## Borad

Tree and Clouds, Sleist
Tree and Clouds | Photography Forum


----------



## snowbear

_Cup Moth Caterpillars_ by orionmystery
Neuroptera and Lepidoptera


----------



## Raj_55555

Sometimes, it's worth getting up at 5:15 am
- by Simplybarb


----------



## imagecolorist

I'm sooooo excited for this competition.  Thanks for all of your nice photo and hard work!


----------



## snowbear

"Doors," mmaria: doors | Photography Forum


----------



## limr

I've only done this once before and it was prior to The Change, so I'm not sure if this will come out right.

Ed (oldhippy) Luminant sky behind a misty web: Luminant sky behind a misty web | Photography Forum


----------



## runnah

Running of time people!!!!!!


----------



## Designer

Snack Time 2 by bulldurham  Snack Time | Photography Forum


----------



## Braineack

Davefromct - Raindrops on the Deck | Photography Forum


----------



## Braineack

DanOstergren - Alexis- Model Portrait | Photography Forum


----------



## Raj_55555

DIF by MSnowy


----------



## waday

Domicile by @Austin Greene 



Domicile by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## Designer

Wee Chickadee by PixelRabbit  here:  Wee Chickadee | Photography Forum


----------



## D-B-J

Wow. What an amazing collection of images. As always I'm honored to even be a part of these! TPF members have really been cranking out some solid work [emoji106]


----------



## FITBMX

*Shapes of the Sea, by *Majeed Badizadegan!!!


----------



## BrickHouse

waday said:


> Domicile by @Austin Greene
> 
> 
> 
> Domicile by TogaLive, on Flickr



Thanks for nominating Austin's panorama! I couldn't figure out how to do it and got busy. I'd love to see this thing in its full 11ft glory printed on aluminum.


----------



## ronlane

Deadwood...an epic sunrise. by JTPhotography


----------



## goooner

These are all very good. Making a decision will be near on impossible...


----------



## Actinia

Dragonfly in flight. by MSnowy
DIF | Photography Forum



Not only an amazing shot, but amazing serendipity in getting it!


----------



## waday

Actinia said:


> Dragonfly in flight. by MSnowy
> DIF | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> Not only an amazing shot, but amazing serendipity in getting it!


I do love this shot, but it was already nominated!


----------



## Actinia

waday said:


> I do love this shot, but it was already nominated!


Great minds think alike.


----------



## Vince.1551

sm4him said:


> Eye of the Sea, by Majeed



I choose this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather Koch

"Around the Bend" by: Majeed Badizadegan



Majeed Badizadegan said:


> Around the Bend [Spirit Falls, WA] by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr


----------



## Heather Koch

"An Ode to Summer" by: Jake; D-B-J



D-B-J said:


> An Ode to Summer by f_one_eight, on Flickr


----------



## runnah

I'll post up tomorrow. Internet was down all day.


----------



## Heather Koch

runnah said:


> I'll post up tomorrow. Internet was down all day.


So I got my noms in just in time?!


----------



## runnah

Sure


----------

